# Cord cinch supplier?



## New Mexican (Jul 12, 2004)

anyone know of where we can get cinches for rope? They are the spring loaded type that, when pulled, a bag is closed like a laundry bag or something.

Thanks!


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I bought some @ a gun show from a vendor but any sewing store would have them. If your talking mass quantities I'd look on ebay or amazon. If you do amazon several of us are associates so we get the commission or better yet have someone you know become an ass. so they can get the credit.


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------

